# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  درخواست آموزش WxWidgets

## brightening-eyes

سلام
آقایون من میخوام ٌWxWidgets یاد بگیرم.
یه راه بگین
من نمیتونم به یه سری دلایل دیزاین کنم.
خواهش میکنم اگه کسی مثالی چیزی داره بزاره من یاد بگیرم.
ممنون :ناراحت:

----------


## complexcoding

سلام بفرماييد.

----------

